# Truckvault alternative



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I am interested in a "truckvault" type platform for an Expedition but don't want to part with the $ truckvault gets for theirs. I'm sure theirs is worth the $, but maybe something less will do. Any alternatives? Anyone build their own that look decent?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a Truck Vault in an '03 Suburban and love it.  Quality of workmanship is outstanding :!: The organizational capabilities it provides for training equipment are almost endless, and with a little planning on your part, you can organize to suit your needs, and find stuff when you need it.
Any good carpenter should be able to build one to your specs. I suggest you do get removable drawers, so you can adjust as needs change.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I built my own using 2x's and plywood for the frame, and 1x material for the drawers. So far so good. It wasn't difficult, took a weekend to assemble and a few days sealing the wood. I used automotive carpet to cover the box. I toyed around with using drawer slides but couldn't find 6'-8' drawer slides that I felt would hold the weight of ammo, guns, etc. So I went without them and it is working fine. My only recommendation is to drill holes in the rear (near the cab) of the box to allow air to escape, makes it a lot easier to open and close the drawers. All told I spent about $150-$175 in material (this was before the price of plywood skyrocketed!), a considerable savings when compared to Truck Vault.


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a wooden storeage system in my truck as well. A great alternative to mechanical drawer slides is to use UHMW. This is ultra high molecular weight plastic and the more you use the drawers the slicker the plastic gets. I put it on the bottom of the drawers and the box so they slide on each other. The drawers never slick. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey Traxx,

Where did you find that UHMW? I checked the usual suspects here in Spokane and came up empty.

Thanks


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Brian, 

A friend of mine orders through work. I'm training today with him, so I'll get the phone number for the company. I'll post it for you this weekend.
geoff


----------

